# Half of Aussies want to ban Muslim immigration



## StLucieBengal

Poll: Half of Australians Want to Ban Muslim Immigration - Breitbart

I guess the Aussies are tired of the nonsense as well.   


*Poll: Half of Australians Want to Ban Muslim Immigration*

The Essential Research survey also revealed 48 per cent of voters would welcome a national debate on the issue, and showed that two thirds of Australians agree that populist senator Pauline Hanson talks about topics other politicians are afraid to bring up.



*SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER*


poll was first conducted in early August and then repeated to ensure the results were not outliers.

Writing in _The Guardian_ about the results, Essential Research pollster Peter Lewis says his polling company decided to ask whether people opposed a ban following Ms. Hanson’s maiden speech in the Senate. In it, the populist One Nation party politician proposed Australia end Muslim migration and stop building mosques and Islamic schools.

Mr. Lewis expresses horror at the number of people sceptical of mass Muslim migration and that large numbers of Labour and Green voters also back a ban.

Sixty per cent of respondents who support the right-wing Coalition favour an end to Muslim migration along with 40 per cent of Labour voters and 34 per cent of Green voters.

“Floored” by the results, the pollster laments that the “basket of deplorables”, who he previously thought were just a “marginalised rump, out of step with the views of modern, mainstream, cosmopolitan Australia”, is too big to ignore.

He writes: “This not a ‘basket of deplorables’ who sit outside the confines of polite society, that is 49% of the men and women who make up our nation.

“Yes, they are more likely to vote Coalition or ‘other’ but 40% of Labor voters and one third of Greens agree too. Look around you right now, there are people in your workplace, in your street, on your train, who agree with Hanson.”

Mr Lewis asserts that voters’ fears over migration are due to increasing feelings of job insecurity among Australians.

He points to this week’s Essential Research report, which revealed a quarter of voters think their jobs will be less secure in the next two years, and that just one third expect to be working with the same employer in five years time.

With a question asking what constitutes the biggest threat to job security in Australia, the top response was “free trade deals that allow foreign workers into the Australian labour market”. A third of respondents opted for this as their answer.

Mr. Lewis asserts: “While the political insiders see rising insecurity as the natural consequence of technology and our economic affluence, the majority of Australians see it as the outcome of conscious decisions made by their leaders.

“Someone feeling insecure does not cheer for free trade deals or see the spread of labour hire and contracting out as the way to reduce costs and make businesses more productive. They endure these decisions and then when they are personally affected, they resent them.”

On the topic of how political elites can deal with Australians who have views he says are informed by “underlying ignorance and mindless stereotypes”, Mr. Lewis claims:

“So here’s the challenge to everyone concerned or affronted by these findings. How do you tell half the population that they are wrong?”

The best course of action to challenge Ms. Hanson and her supporters, he concludes, is to talk about “unfashionable ideas [such] as income distribution, workplace bargaining rights, industry development and corporate responsibility.”


----------



## Hugo Furst

That kills my idea of sending them to the Outback


----------



## The Great Goose

Any other race, and they'd vote 90% 

Whitey is dumb.


----------



## The Great Goose

WillHaftawaite said:


> That kills my idea of sending them to the Outback


They'd just breed out there and turn it into the middle east. It'd suck. Imagine the cost of the wall!!!!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

StLucieBengal said:


> Poll: Half of Australians Want to Ban Muslim Immigration - Breitbart
> 
> I guess the Aussies are tired of the nonsense as well.
> 
> 
> *Poll: Half of Australians Want to Ban Muslim Immigration*
> 
> The Essential Research survey also revealed 48 per cent of voters would welcome a national debate on the issue, and showed that two thirds of Australians agree that populist senator Pauline Hanson talks about topics other politicians are afraid to bring up.
> 
> 
> 
> *SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER*
> 
> 
> poll was first conducted in early August and then repeated to ensure the results were not outliers.
> 
> Writing in _The Guardian_ about the results, Essential Research pollster Peter Lewis says his polling company decided to ask whether people opposed a ban following Ms. Hanson’s maiden speech in the Senate. In it, the populist One Nation party politician proposed Australia end Muslim migration and stop building mosques and Islamic schools.
> 
> Mr. Lewis expresses horror at the number of people sceptical of mass Muslim migration and that large numbers of Labour and Green voters also back a ban.
> 
> Sixty per cent of respondents who support the right-wing Coalition favour an end to Muslim migration along with 40 per cent of Labour voters and 34 per cent of Green voters.
> 
> “Floored” by the results, the pollster laments that the “basket of deplorables”, who he previously thought were just a “marginalised rump, out of step with the views of modern, mainstream, cosmopolitan Australia”, is too big to ignore.
> 
> He writes: “This not a ‘basket of deplorables’ who sit outside the confines of polite society, that is 49% of the men and women who make up our nation.
> 
> “Yes, they are more likely to vote Coalition or ‘other’ but 40% of Labor voters and one third of Greens agree too. Look around you right now, there are people in your workplace, in your street, on your train, who agree with Hanson.”
> 
> Mr Lewis asserts that voters’ fears over migration are due to increasing feelings of job insecurity among Australians.
> 
> He points to this week’s Essential Research report, which revealed a quarter of voters think their jobs will be less secure in the next two years, and that just one third expect to be working with the same employer in five years time.
> 
> With a question asking what constitutes the biggest threat to job security in Australia, the top response was “free trade deals that allow foreign workers into the Australian labour market”. A third of respondents opted for this as their answer.
> 
> Mr. Lewis asserts: “While the political insiders see rising insecurity as the natural consequence of technology and our economic affluence, the majority of Australians see it as the outcome of conscious decisions made by their leaders.
> 
> “Someone feeling insecure does not cheer for free trade deals or see the spread of labour hire and contracting out as the way to reduce costs and make businesses more productive. They endure these decisions and then when they are personally affected, they resent them.”
> 
> On the topic of how political elites can deal with Australians who have views he says are informed by “underlying ignorance and mindless stereotypes”, Mr. Lewis claims:
> 
> “So here’s the challenge to everyone concerned or affronted by these findings. How do you tell half the population that they are wrong?”
> 
> The best course of action to challenge Ms. Hanson and her supporters, he concludes, is to talk about “unfashionable ideas [such] as income distribution, workplace bargaining rights, industry development and corporate responsibility.”


*Muzziphile Snobs Deserve the Guillotine*

Hanson reminds me of Crocodile Dundee, while Lewis is a Crock of Dung Tea.


----------



## StLucieBengal

No one wants these animals because everyone knows what they stand for and being with them.    Violence and oppression.   

Until they have a reformation and change their ways then they will be viewed as evil.


----------



## anotherlife

Can Australia join the European Union?


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

anotherlife said:


> Can Australia join the European Union?


*Eurocaust*

Nobody wants to join the OPECkers' favorite Dhimmis in the Eurine Union anymore.


----------



## StLucieBengal

anotherlife said:


> Can Australia join the European Union?



Why would they want to join?   The people of several nations want a referendum on membership.   The only one who wants in is Turkey.


----------



## anotherlife

StLucieBengal said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can Australia join the European Union?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they want to join?   The people of several nations want a referendum on membership.   The only one who wants in is Turkey.
Click to expand...

If Australie joins the European Union, then they can have more Muslims.  Australia also has a lot of desert which Muslims like.  On the other hand, Australia hasn't yet built enough mosques.  Also the Malaysians want to go to Australia and they are Muslims.


----------



## JW Frogen

Well Mate, 

Any religion that bans booze, let alone beer, was never going to go down well in this egalitarian land.


----------



## StLucieBengal

JW Frogen said:


> Well Mate,
> 
> Any religion that bans booze, let alone beer, was never going to go down well in this egalitarian land.



Your post and this topic made me then of this scene from housos.


----------



## theliq

StLucieBengal said:


> Poll: Half of Australians Want to Ban Muslim Immigration - Breitbart
> 
> I guess the Aussies are tired of the nonsense as well.
> 
> 
> *Poll: Half of Australians Want to Ban Muslim Immigration*
> 
> The Essential Research survey also revealed 48 per cent of voters would welcome a national debate on the issue, and showed that two thirds of Australians agree that populist senator Pauline Hanson talks about topics other politicians are afraid to bring up.
> 
> 
> 
> *SIGN UP FOR OUR NEWSLETTER*
> 
> 
> poll was first conducted in early August and then repeated to ensure the results were not outliers.
> 
> Writing in _The Guardian_ about the results, Essential Research pollster Peter Lewis says his polling company decided to ask whether people opposed a ban following Ms. Hanson’s maiden speech in the Senate. In it, the populist One Nation party politician proposed Australia end Muslim migration and stop building mosques and Islamic schools.
> 
> Mr. Lewis expresses horror at the number of people sceptical of mass Muslim migration and that large numbers of Labour and Green voters also back a ban.
> 
> Sixty per cent of respondents who support the right-wing Coalition favour an end to Muslim migration along with 40 per cent of Labour voters and 34 per cent of Green voters.
> 
> “Floored” by the results, the pollster laments that the “basket of deplorables”, who he previously thought were just a “marginalised rump, out of step with the views of modern, mainstream, cosmopolitan Australia”, is too big to ignore.
> 
> He writes: “This not a ‘basket of deplorables’ who sit outside the confines of polite society, that is 49% of the men and women who make up our nation.
> 
> “Yes, they are more likely to vote Coalition or ‘other’ but 40% of Labor voters and one third of Greens agree too. Look around you right now, there are people in your workplace, in your street, on your train, who agree with Hanson.”
> 
> Mr Lewis asserts that voters’ fears over migration are due to increasing feelings of job insecurity among Australians.
> 
> He points to this week’s Essential Research report, which revealed a quarter of voters think their jobs will be less secure in the next two years, and that just one third expect to be working with the same employer in five years time.
> 
> With a question asking what constitutes the biggest threat to job security in Australia, the top response was “free trade deals that allow foreign workers into the Australian labour market”. A third of respondents opted for this as their answer.
> 
> Mr. Lewis asserts: “While the political insiders see rising insecurity as the natural consequence of technology and our economic affluence, the majority of Australians see it as the outcome of conscious decisions made by their leaders.
> 
> “Someone feeling insecure does not cheer for free trade deals or see the spread of labour hire and contracting out as the way to reduce costs and make businesses more productive. They endure these decisions and then when they are personally affected, they resent them.”
> 
> On the topic of how political elites can deal with Australians who have views he says are informed by “underlying ignorance and mindless stereotypes”, Mr. Lewis claims:
> 
> “So here’s the challenge to everyone concerned or affronted by these findings. How do you tell half the population that they are wrong?”
> 
> The best course of action to challenge Ms. Hanson and her supporters, he concludes, is to talk about “unfashionable ideas [such] as income distribution, workplace bargaining rights, industry development and corporate responsibility.”


Hanson is Crap like all of her Losers,send them back to where they have come from,even if we have to go back generations,we don't want people like that in Australia........just a pack of Whinging Wowsers and Losers


----------

